
‘Everyone was drenched in virus': was this Austrian ski resort Covid ground zero - Ballu
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/05/everyone-was-drenched-in-the-virus-was-this-austrian-ski-resort-a-covid-19-ground-zero
======
just-juan-post
Summary notes: Mostly 50 year old men, happened during March during the virus'
peak, it is assumed that many "thousands" more caught it from the same resort,
and as for the future

> Behind the scenes, work is going ahead in anticipation of another tourist
> season starting in November

~~~
Ballu
Lets tighten the belt for winter :)

